# Bei Pro7/Sat1/Kabel1 Werbung seit einigen Tagen viel lauter als Film



## Eol_Ruin (9. September 2012)

Hi und schönen Abend.

Bin grad am "Prince of Persia" schauen auf Pro7 über DVB-T (Düsseldorf)
Nun ist mir schon seit ein paar Tagen aufgefallen das die Werbung VIEL lauter als der eigentliche Film ist.
Film läuft auf Lautstärkeeinstellung 20-25. Bei Werbung muß ich auf 10 zurückschalten da mir sonst die Ohren abfallen.
Das ist erst seit ca. einer Woche so.

Was mich daran vor allem irritiert ist, das eigentlich seit 31.8.2012 die Lautstärke (eigentlich der Dynamikumfang ) der Werbung an die Filme angepasst sein soll.
TV-Sender künftig mit einheitlicher Lautstärke | heise online

Also sollte die Werbung eigentlich LEISER werden 

Bei mir ist aber genau das Gegenteil der Fall 

Woran kann das denn liegen?


----------



## Oberst Klink (9. September 2012)

Afaik haben die aber immer noch ein Hintertürchen, mit dem sie die Werbung lauter machen können.


----------



## Herbboy (9. September 2012)

Es KANN bei Filmen, die an sich auf Surround ausgelegt, vorkommen, dass die Stereotonspur relativ gesehen viel leiser wirkt und daher dann die Werbung sehr laut erscheint. Das könnte also an Prince of Persia liegen und gar nicht an Pro7. Vlt hat es aber auch was mit DVB-T zu tun, vlt ist das da noch nicht so ganz richtig umgesetzt mit der Lautstärkeanpassung?


----------



## Eol_Ruin (9. September 2012)

Vor der Einführung dieser "Anpassung" war die Werbung nicht so extrem laut.
Bei Filmen ists jetzt extrem - bei normalen Serien, Nachrichten etc. ist es zwar nicht so groß aber trotzdem ist der Lautstärkeunterschied größer als vorher.


----------



## CrAzY DeAleR (9. September 2012)

Kann das bestätigen (zwar kein dvbt, sondern kabel aber ist ja egal), sowohl stereo übern TV, wie auch surround über Heimkino ist es bei vielen Sendern, sat1, pro7, tele5, kabel1 etc. meist so, dass die werbung viel lauter ist, war eigentlich schon fast immer so, momentan oft aber unerträglich, wenn man einen film mal laut sehen will ist werbung gefühlt doppelt so laut. Meine Oma schläft oft vorm Fernseher ein und schreckt immer erschtrocken hoch wenn die werbung kommt weil die so extrem laut ist. Ist das nicht schon grob fahrlässig, so alten Leuten evtl. einen Herzinfarkt zu verpassen, nur weil die lauter drehen müssen weil sie schlecht hören und die Werbung dann so laut ist, dass man spätestens dann schwerhörig ist?

Ich finde, da sollte man zu recht klagen können.


----------



## nulchking (9. September 2012)

Same here, zudem klingt die Werbung, wenn sie leise ist ziemlich blechern


----------



## DopeLex (11. September 2012)

Kann ich ebenfalls bestätigen (DVB-S) - ist mir auch so richtig bei Prince of Persia aufgefallen und bei Eureka gestern war es auch nicht viel besser. Werbung ist extrem viel lauter als die Sendung bzw. die Sendung sehr viel leiser - der Unterschied beim Senderwechsel von Werbung zu Werbung (RTL-Gruppe -> Werbung und Sendung jedoch in ähnlicher Lautstärke) - ist nämlich nicht so groß gewesen.


----------



## Gamer090 (11. September 2012)

Meiner Meinung nach liegt das am Sender, den bei manchen Sendern merke ich sowas nicht bei Pro7 aber schon.
Kann auch andere Gründe geben mir ist jedoch nichts anderes bekannt.


----------



## Herbboy (11. September 2012)

Also, gestern hab ich zB Simpsons auf Pro7 gesehen und NICHTS von lauterer Werbung mitbekommen (höchstens von _un_lauterer Werbung...   ) - vlt hat es halt doch auch was mit der Sendung zu tun, denn rein "messtechnisch" können zwei Soundquellen beide gleichlaut sein, sich aber von der "gefühlten" Lautheit stark unterscheiden, weil die eine Soundqualle im Schnitt lauter ist als die andere, im Maximum (und darauf kommt es an) aber beide gleich sind. Die "leisere" kommt da halt nur ganz kurz oder bei für uns kaum wahrnehmbaren Frequenzen an dieses Maximum ran ^^


----------



## -Atlanter- (17. September 2012)

Ich konnte heute bei Eureka auf ProSieben keine starken /wesentlichen   Lautstärke-Unterschiede feststellen.

Vielleicht war einfach nur Prince of Persia deutlich zu leise und der ganze Rest vom Programm Normallautstärke. Das halte ich jedenfalls für wahrscheinlich. Ich hatte früher schonmal irgendwo einen extrem leisen Film gesehen, der fast die halbe Lautstärke des normalen Programms hatte.


----------



## biboo (18. September 2012)

Generell auch bei mir lauter (SAT) und je nach Sender unterschiedlich. Denke aber das das am Empfangsweg liegt, sprich bei DVB-T aktuell noch extremer ist als bei Sat oder Kabel.


----------



## Bester_Nick (20. September 2012)

Werbung ist immer lauter als der Film, weil die Eumel von der Werbung leben.


----------



## Threshold (20. September 2012)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Werbung ist immer lauter als der Film, weil die Eumel von der Werbung leben.


 
Aber das ist eben seit der EU Richtlinie nicht mehr erlaubt.


----------



## Kredar (20. September 2012)

Bei mir ist kein Unterschied mehr zwischen Werbung und Film. Das hat sich seit dem Freitag wo die EU es verboten hat geändert. Vorher musste ich auch immer die Lautstärke reduzieren wenn die Werbung kam, was nervte. Nun nicht mehr. Schaue TV per Satellit. Evtl. an dem Empfänger irgend eine Soundeinstellung falsch eingestellt?

mfg


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (10. Oktober 2012)

Konnte die unterschiedlichen Lautstärkepegel ebenfalls festellen, Empfang über analoges bzw. digitales Kabel. Soweit ich mich ereinnere scheint dies aber auch nur ProSieben bzw. die Sender der ProSiebenSat.1 Media AG zu betreffen. Bei Sendern der RTL-Gruppe ist mir dies zumindest noch nicht aufgefallen.
Zwar bietet mein Samsung eine AVL-Funktion, die habe ich jedoch abgeschaltet. Nach der EU-Verordnung bzw. -Regelung dürfte dies jedoch tatsächlich nicht mehr der Fall sein.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (10. Oktober 2012)

Wie mir gestern auf Sat1 & Pro7 aufgefallen ist schwankt die Lautstärke sogar INNERHALB der normalen Sendung.
z.B. plötzlich ist der Sound ganz leise und ne Minute später wird er wieder normal laut.

Liegt aber NICHT am TV - passiert auch mit meinem billig 36cm OLD LCD-TV plus DVB-T Tuner.


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (10. Oktober 2012)

Wenn du an beiden Geräten über DVB-T empfängst könnte es aber auch an Signalschwankungen liegen. RTL ist zum Beispiel bekannt dafür auf Grund seiner zugewiesenen Frequenz des Öfteren mit Problemen zu kämpfen.


----------



## Rizzl (23. Oktober 2012)

Hab ähnliche Feststellungen bei meinem TV gemacht. (Cable)
Werbung ist meistens lauter als der Film, nicht viel aber man hörts.
Mir ist auch aufgefallen, dass Pro7 leiser als andere Sender ist und das nicht nur bei mir, sondern auch in ner anderen Stadt, mit einem anderen TV und über Satellit.
Ist das bei euch auch so, oder spielen mir meine Ohren einen Streich?


----------



## WuBomber411 (23. Oktober 2012)

Also, ich zitiere hier einfach mal einen Beitrag von _heise.de (TV-Sender künftig mit einheitlicher Lautstärke)_:


> Kritiker bezweifelten jedoch, dass die Richtlinie einen richtigen Nutzen  habe: Es sei unwahrscheinlich, dass sich alle deutschen Sender daran  beteiligen.
> Unter anderem ARD, ZDF, ORF und das Schweizer Fernsehen  gehören der EBU an, *nicht aber ProSiebenSat.1 und die RTL-Gruppe. *


Vondaher is das Ganze sowieso ein bisschen Sinnlos, da bei denen die nicht mitmachen, die meiste Werbung läuft! 

Edit: Das hat alles nix mit Frequenzen, Empfang oder sonstigem zu tun! Alles Marketing!


----------



## Eol_Ruin (23. Oktober 2012)

WuBomber411 schrieb:


> Also, ich zitiere hier einfach mal einen Beitrag von _heise.de (TV-Sender künftig mit einheitlicher Lautstärke)_:
> Vondaher is das Ganze sowieso ein bisschen Sinnlos, da bei denen die nicht mitmachen, die meiste Werbung läuft!


 
DU solltest wenn schon dann den GANZEN Artikel durchlesen.
Gleich darunter steht folgendes:


> Umso überraschender kommt daher nun die Ankündigung, dass tatsächlich  private und öffentlich-rechtliche Sender die Regelung zum Start der IFA  am 31. August umsetzen und ihre Programme mit einer einheitlichen  Lautstärke ausstrahlen wollen. Dies gilt grundsätzlich für alle Beiträge  und schließt etwa auch Werbung und Trailer ein, heißt es in einer von  der ARD-Geschäftsführung veröffentlichten Erklärung.


----------



## WuBomber411 (24. Oktober 2012)

Ändert jetzt jedoch nix daran, dass "die Kritiker" trotzdem daran zweifeln. Kann man ja auch an diesem Thread, den DU selber gestartet hast, sehen! 

Dann hättest aber auch gleich weiter zitieren können.


> Als Gestaltungsmerkmal bleibe die "dramaturgisch eingesetzte  Klangdynamik" innerhalb eines Sendebeitrags oder eines Werbespots von  der Neuregelung allerdings unberührt. "*Einzelne Momente oder  Passagen  unterschiedlicher Lautstärke wird es auch weiterhin geben.*"


Vondaher wird sich da wohl trotzdem nicht viel ändern! 

MfG Wu


----------



## Herbboy (25. Oktober 2012)

WuBomber411 schrieb:


> Vondaher wird sich da wohl trotzdem nicht viel ändern!


 Doch, weil damit ja nur die Unterschiede innerhalb der Spots/Filme gemeint sind - das ändert aber nichts daran, dass die maximale Lautstärke begrenzt bleibt und dass nicht die Filme absichtlich deutlich unterhalb der Maximalgrenze abgespielt werden, damit die Werbung lauter ist. NATÜRLICH wirkt die Explosion eines mit Heu beladenen LKW bei Cobra 11 lauter als ein Gespräch der beiden Polizisten über Maniküre, und NATÜRLICH ist der Schrei vom Zalando-Postboten lauter als das Geräusch des Türöffnens. Aber der Schrei wird nicht lauter als die Explosion sein, und man wird auch nicht das Gefühl haben, dass die grad einsetzende Krombacher-Musik doppelt so laut ist wie der Film, der grad noch lief. Man kann aber natürlich auch nicht die Werbung absichtlich flüsterleise machen, nur weil kurz vor der Werbung grad eine Szene kam, in der der Hauptdarsteller gedankenverloren in den Nachthimmel blickt und man nur ein leises Hundebellen im Hintergrund hört...   aber die Werbung wird nicht lauter sein als die zB Schiesserei, die 10 Min vorher im Film kam und die nur der Hauptdarsteller und der Hund überlebt haben...


----------



## Rasha (25. Oktober 2012)

Deswegen guck ich meistens DVD oder auch bald Sky...die Werbeblöcke nerven einfach...


----------



## Herbboy (25. Oktober 2012)

Rasha schrieb:


> Deswegen guck ich meistens DVD oder auch bald Sky...die Werbeblöcke nerven einfach...



Tja, wer es sich leisten kann...  und manches gibt es auch nicht auf DVD - Du kannst zB nicht Unterhaltungsshows auf DVD besorgen und anschauen, oder Sportübertragungen usw., oder auch viele Serien kommen erst im Free-TV


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (10. März 2013)

Mittlerweile ist der Fred zwar nicht mehr der frischeste, wollte aber anmerken das ich spontan behaupten würde das sich das Problem mittlerweile gebessert hat (Düsseldorf, Unitymedia, DVB-C).


----------



## norse (10. März 2013)

bei mir leider nicht  Kabel1 und Pro Sieben sind ansich extrem leise, gegenüber alle anderen Sender (DVB-S2). Da macht das Umschalten richtig Spaß ....


----------



## Eol_Ruin (10. März 2013)

Bei mir (DVB-T Düsseldorf) ist das Problem auch beseitigt.
Allerdings gibts noch immer erhebliche Lautstärke/Dynamikunterschiede zwischen den einzelnen Sendern - genau wie in der Vorpost erwähnt.


----------

